#  Schulmedizin >   Asthma_Wachstumsverzögerung >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo,  
laut der CAMP-Studie entwickelt sich bei Kindern und Jugendlichen, die Inhalationssprays gegen Asthma *regelmäßig* benutzen, ein Wachstumsdefizit von durchschnittlich 1,2 cm. Dieser negative Effekt tritt vor allem im ersten Jahr der Therapie auf. Danach normalisiert sich die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit.  
Nun zu meiner Frage:  
Ist mit einem höheren Wachstumdefizit zu rechnen, wenn das Spray nur in den Sommermonaten eingenommen wird (wurde so vom Arzt angeordnet)?  
Ich befürchte, dass es durch das ständige Unterbrechen der Therapie (ca. 8 Monate) immer wieder erneut zu Wachstumsverzögerungen kommen könnte.  
Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.  
Liebe Grüße

----------

